# Alston a "perfect fit"



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

> "I was just waiting to see," Adelman said. "I wanted to see these guys on the floor together and I told him that. He's been really good. He came in with a great attitude with all the stuff going around. He worked his tail off. I couldn't be more pleased. I knew he was a good player, but he's a much better player than I really realized."
> ...
> "He's a smart player," Adelman said. "He picked the offense up as quick as anybody out there. He thinks things through. He not only knows where he's supposed to go, he knows where everybody is supposed to be. And he's very unselfish. He isn't going to force anything. He's been a perfect fit, so far."


more in link


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's hard to argue with what we've seen in preseason. You really start to see players differently when you go from one end of the spectrum (mind controlling JVG) to the other (Adelman). Ironically, with the way Alston moves the ball around in this offense, I think it's Francis who will get shafted for minutes. I don't ever see Francis being a productive off the ball player and Bonzi+Luther should take up all the extra minutes at the 2 outside of McGrady.

BTW, I know it's been a while but I haven't been around computers much this past year. Plus I didn't really agree with what management was doing with the whole sponsorship change for the website. I'll try to post sporadically throughout the year and nice to see all the other regulars are still here.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi MRC. 

This is encouraging, but it's very likely he still can't finish, defend or consistently hit the mid-range jumper. But I wouldn't be surprised if he shows significant improvement. It was strange how he became so much worse when he came to Houston.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Alston looked really good, and at this point i would much rather keep him and trade off head. To me one of them has to go. Mike James if your reading this, "Please think pass first with yao is in the game. Quit shooting so many damn force shots."


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Yao Man.. said:


> Alston looked really good, and at this point i would much rather keep him and trade off head. To me one of them has to go. Mike James if your reading this, "Please think pass first with yao is in the game. Quit shooting so many damn force shots."


i agree head is now expendable with rafer playing so well but can he realistically keep his "smart" play up for the whole season?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

MRC! Welcome back! The site has indeed changed but the Houston forum will always be the same 

Rafer's a fine player. With the right attitude and less pressure on him this season I think he'll perform very well for us whenever called upon. I gave him crap for his shot selection last season, but that shouldn't be a problem this season with our added firepower (I hope). If preseason's any indication I think Mike James will be our new team scapegoat


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mr. Predictable said:


> It's hard to argue with what we've seen in preseason. You really start to see players differently when you go from one end of the spectrum (mind controlling JVG) to the other (Adelman). Ironically, with the way Alston moves the ball around in this offense, I think it's Francis who will get shafted for minutes. I don't ever see Francis being a productive off the ball player and Bonzi+Luther should take up all the extra minutes at the 2 outside of McGrady.
> 
> BTW, I know it's been a while but I haven't been around computers much this past year. Plus I didn't really agree with what management was doing with the whole sponsorship change for the website. I'll try to post sporadically throughout the year and nice to see all the other regulars are still here.


I was actually thinking it would be James who gets shafted, not Francis.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Welcome back, MRC! :clap2: 




Hakeem said:


> This is encouraging, but it's very likely he still can't finish, defend or consistently hit the mid-range jumper. But I wouldn't be surprised if he shows significant improvement. It was strange how he became so much worse when he came to Houston.


The good thing is that if he isn't playing well, we have other options now. :yay:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

HEY! MRC!

I think James will be traded again if Mike himself agrees also because of the trade kicker. There is really no spot for Mike James if Rafer plays so well.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I think James is safe. As is Stevie. The ones I see getting offered up is Head (which makes me sad) and Snyder (which doesn't bother me a bunch) and possibly Steve Novak (all he can do is shoot threes, unless the coaches are seeing something that I am not)

The problem with this is, you give up future contributors to have the veterans now. Stevie and Bonzi and James are all three one year deals... correct? Not to mention Head only has a team option on his contract left.

I dread October 26th because I want to keep everyone LOL. Well almost everyone. Butler hasn't shown me much (he did okay in preseason but didn't "shine") Reed hasn't really gotten much of an opportunity to let us see what he has, so I won't be heartbroken if he is traded. Harris had best be on this roster at the end of the month or I will be crying. Novak isn't improving, at least not that we can see as fans, though his shot is faster than before, but his defense is not.

Rafer's professionalism has shone out during this offseason. He could have packed it in when all three new point guards were acquired, or when he was having his legal problems. Instead he came into camp ready to earn his spot. I think his street ball mentality actually fits in this offense, so its no surprise that he is doing well. Because you can now pull him out if he's having a bad shooting night, last year if you did that the offense fell apart.

Lord these two weeks are going to be painful!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Alston is working hard to keep his job. It's paying off. If he can keep it up, I wouldn't mind him being on the team. Maybe starter? I haven't been to thrill with James so far. 

There's still time for the players to prove themselves.


----------



## zeromale (Oct 8, 2007)

Krimzon said:


> Alston is working hard to keep his job. It's paying off. If he can keep it up, I wouldn't mind him being on the team. Maybe starter? I haven't been to thrill with James so far.
> 
> There's still time for the players to prove themselves.


i think alston is very unselfish


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

till he blows a game with a back-court violation/stepping out of bounds/throwing a brick 3/blocking foul/fouling a jump-shooter/traveling/up and down/misses free throws/charges/technical fouls/loose ball foul/reaches in/illegal screen/hand checks/double dribbles/palming/do something unimaginable to blow the game


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Rick has been ticked about the turnovers and Rafer does not turn the ball over much. If Head winds up being the guys traded then they will keep Novak as a specialist. Yes, we have alot of guys that like to shoot the ball but, that doesn't mean they can shoot it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't see why we would have to trade Head. I'd rather keep him as a 3rd stringer over Novak or Snyder.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Cornholio said:


> I don't see why we would have to trade Head. I'd rather keep him as a 3rd stringer over Novak or Snyder.


Reason for trading head: He is a great shooter and im pretty sure there are couple teams out there that would like to have that. We dont need him because he cant dribble/handle the ball at the pg, and he cant be a sg cause he is undersized. He just CANT with the ROCKETS!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> I don't see why we would have to trade Head. I'd rather keep him as a 3rd stringer over Novak or Snyder.


i would rather package all three of those guys for one better player


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

With the way Rafer has been playing, you cant argue with results. I hope this year we don't rely on his outside shooting too much, and give him more of the distributer role. Which I have been seeing so far. 

James is who I am worried about. He has not looked good in any games


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

No way Mike Jame is fine as long as he comes off the bench.


----------

